# Benny Hinn. False prophet.



## AnnDriena_ (Feb 17, 2005)

This man is always on TBN whenver I switch by it (my pastor used to be on it and I watched him and my friend Dex's band ALL TOGETHER SEPARATE played for the DAY 7 worship service)
My friend from fresno told me she might be coming down my way to see him speak and she was all excited saying she believes the miracles are real. I was very upset because this is the same man who prophesied that God was going to destroy all homosexuals by fire in 1995. And the audience in the TBN studios had the nerve to cheer . He was also busted by a news magazine program when they went backstage and found out that the "prayer warriors" helping to pray for people were just opening the envelopes and collecting the money and throwing the prayer requests on the floor . Here's some more on him:

_The Christian Sentinel Report_





​*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Benny Hinn -- False Prophet Extraodinaire[/font]*

*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Report By Jackie Alnor[/font]*

*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Posted June 2001[/font]*

TV mega-preacher, Benny Hinn, used a false prophecy to extort millions of dollars from unsuspecting victims. He warned TBN's TV audience that 1999 was going to be a year of plenty and the year 2000 would bring disaster.

He threatened the viewers that those who didn't double their giving in 1999 would not survive the year 2000. Even the donors who had already called in their pledges were ordered to call back and increase their giving or face the consequences. This certifies Benny Hinn as a false prophet.

This isn't the first time Hinn has prophesied falsely. Back in 1989 he prophesied to his congregation at the Orlando Christian Center in Florida what he was seeing for the decade of the 1990s.

"The Lord also tells me to tell you in mid 90s -- about '94 or '95, no later than that -- God will destroy the homosexual community of America . . . He will destroy it with fire."

"The Spirit of God tells me -- an earthquake will hit the East Coast of America and destroy much in the 90s."

"The Spirit tells me -- Fidel Castro will die in the 90s. . . Holy Spirit just said to me, it'll be worse than any death you can imagine."
​After 20 minutes of prophesying to his congregation that night, Hinn appeared to be "drunk in the spirit." When he came to his senses he said, "I'd like to know what I said. I was totally gone."

Yet no matter how many times Hinn's false prophecies have been exposed, he still performs to overflowing crowds in stadiums around the world.

Hinn shares his latest blunder with 700-Club founder, Pat Robertson, though Robertson could not be reached to verify his involvement.

It was the spring, 1999 Praise-a-Thon, Trinity Broadcasting Network's (TBN), biannual fund-raiser, seen around the world via satellite. From the discussion between Paul & Jan Crouch and their guests, pledges were down because people were apprehensive anticipating potential troubles arising from Y2K hysteria. 'Prophet' Hinn exhorted TBN's supporters to not let Y2K fears affect their donations.

Hinn started out by establishing his credentials as a prophet of God. He called upon TBN's fellow guests for help in interpreting a disturbing dream he had had. "I do not fully understand it," he lamented, "but I really believe it deals with what God is about to do in the world."

He gave a long narrative of his mystical dream that he said was "more of a vision of the night" than a dream. "In this dream, I did not see his face," Hinn began. "Everything in me knew it was the prophet Elijah . . . I walked up to him and he was turning water into blood." Hinn continued, "As I came to him, he said to me, 'Take this!' I took the rod from him.".

When he finished, fellow guest Mark Chirona, offered the interpretation. "The formless essence of Elijah is the spirit of Elijah that God promised to pour out on the last days' company of seasoned ministry that will literally fulfill everything that God promised under the old covenant that would come into the new covenant of a prophetic order that would change the course of history."

Hinn responded. "I feel the anointing here while he is talking!" " Chirona continued, "And when Elijah handed you the rod, God was putting in your hand a new level of apostolic authority for the nations. . . You are entering into a new age of the miraculous. There will be a sharpening, for the spirit of Elijah rests on you."

Hinn laid out his first prophetic message under Elijah's mantle. "Pat Robertson, in January, said 'I have just come out of two days of prayer and fasting. The Lord has said to me that this year, 1999, would be the greatest year for the body of Christ, economically and spiritually, but beginning the year 2000, disasters would hit in the world, economically and otherwise, and only those in the church who have been giving to God would be spared.'"

Turning his attention to the viewers, Hinn said, "So when I say to you here and in your home, increase your seed, God knows you can and you must because if you do not, you will be the one to suffer."

TBN supporters then jammed the phones in order to survive the coming year of disaster. Hinn gave dire warnings to those that pledge and then fail to follow through. "And one final thing, if you break your promise, hear this! Some of you make a pledge and along the way you decide to forget about it. The Bible says God will destroy the work of your hands if you do that . . . We can't play games with him!"

" Now, some of you will have to step out in faith tonight," Hinn said. "You may not even have the money right now. In fact, most times you make a pledge you don't even have it."

Then he followed up with a warning to the skeptics. "You know, you do not get under the kind of anointing I get under just because you sing hallelujah," Hinn said.. ''There's a heavy price and I would not want to be in the shoes of the one who touches the anointing. Don't touch the anointing!"

"I'm giving you a prophetic word. You know the scripture says they prospered because they obeyed his prophets. I'm telling you tonight, I'm speaking prophetically. Obey the Lord!"

Hinn had a solution for those who were short on cash, -- liquidate! ""You know if I was you and God spoke to me like this, I'd take it out of my investments to give it to God now cause it's already spring and the year 2000 is almost next door."

So now that the year 2000 has come and gone with no casualties to count, will TBN refund the extorted funds? Don't count on it!




​ 
*P.S.*
_*TBN pulls in hundreds of millions of dollars yet gets on the air during their regular prayer/giving marathons and tells the viewers that they need to send money to keep the lights on*. _


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Feb 17, 2005)

I watch TBN.  When's he comes on, I run for the remote control!


----------



## pebbles (Feb 17, 2005)

natalied said:
			
		

> I watch TBN.  When's he comes on, I run for the remote control!



LOL!!


----------



## AnnDriena_ (Feb 17, 2005)

Girl you need to be runnin' for your wallet. Make sure it's still there 
I don't mean to make fun of the mission of TBN I just don't care for the "prophets" that run the thing.  Here's a little of why I am very upset that Paul and Jan Crouch are out there as "ambassadors" of the Lord.
http://www.rickross.com/reference/setfree/setfree2.html

http://www.ministrywatch.com/mw2.1/pdf/MWDA_031204.pdf#search='Paul%20And%20Jan%20Crouch%20too%20much%20money'


http://www.cuttingedge.org/news/n1841.cfm

There's just so much to go on about those two. But my biggest pet peeve is they are constantly asking for money and they have over 30 houses. *30!* including 2 mansions in Long Beach. But yet they get on tv and say the lights are going to go out unless you give more.

Benny Hinn built and $8 million mansion in Dana Point Beach and he gets on television and lies about prophesy and ask people to send in money so this person or that person can be helped. That's all good to ask for help for someone but you are building an $8 million mansion, you mean to tell me you couldn't throw a couple chips their way. 

Now don't get me wrong I think it's great to be able to make a living and I don't expect Christian leaders to live in poverty but these people are raking in money hand over fist and not enough of it is going to what they preach about on television.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Feb 17, 2005)

Though I like TBN and do find some of the guest to be informative, uplifting and encouraging. I dont thing that a lot of the people including Paul and Jan are all they are professing to be. I felt this same way back in the eighties about Jim Baker and Tammy Faye. I hope this feeling that I have about the TBN crew is wrong. Binny Hinn, I never watch. Sadly, he really works my nerves the wrong way.


----------



## lonesomedove (Feb 17, 2005)

Girl thanks for sharing the articles.   I had never heard this.  While I was deployed to Saudi a few years back, the only channel I watched was TBN, I saw many Benny Hinn shows, I appreciate the information.


----------



## victorious (Feb 17, 2005)

natalied said:
			
		

> I watch TBN. When's he comes on, I run for the remote control!


 
 There are a couple of them on tv.  I once fell asleep and woke up to one of those "prophets"  howling.     I rushed to turn off the tv.

Discernment is very important.

_Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world. (1 John 4:1)_​


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Feb 17, 2005)

Amen to that.  Not all false prophets will be so "obvious".  Sometimes error is oh so slightly different from the truth.  Thats what Satan did with Eve with the fruit.  He mixed the truth with error for some validity. This is why praying from discernment in ALL things is important.



			
				victorious said:
			
		

> There are a couple of them on tv.  I once fell asleep and woke up to one of those "prophets"  howling.     I rushed to turn off the tv.
> 
> Discernment is very important.
> _Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world. (1 John 4:1)_​


----------



## pebbles (Feb 17, 2005)

victorious said:
			
		

> There are a couple of them on tv.  I once fell asleep and woke up to one of those "prophets"  howling.     I rushed to turn off the tv.
> 
> Discernment is very important.
> 
> _Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world. (1 John 4:1)_​



OK! You better believe the spirit of discernment needs to be in operation at all times!


----------



## webby (Feb 17, 2005)

How timely!

I just had a long discussion with my mother about Benny Hinn. I always feel like he's a charlotten (sp) and that he really uses his personal charisma, not the bible to do his work. My mother disagreed. Y'all KNOW I'm going to be emailing her, right


----------



## AnnDriena_ (Feb 17, 2005)

Wait a minute, howling? Did I read that right? What in the world?

And yeah Jans' been workin' my nerves for a minute. They did an article in the paper about the people that give to TBN, sadly it's a lifeline for many. They profiled one lady that gave $70 a month from her $210 disability check. She is dying from AIDS and TBN is her lifeline. I think about their 30 mansions and Hundreds of millions of dollars and then I see a picture of this woman in her tiny little apartment dying of AIDS and then a TBN employee is quoted in the same article as saying that if Paul and Jan Crouch were'nt so rich she would be asking where God's hand is in their life and that their wealth shows his hand in their life. Well Hugh Heffner is rich tooerplexed . Jan was also on one show detailing some of the things that they were spending the money on and one girl needed an operation on her face and they "raised" $5,000 for her operation. Raised? The Crouches spend more than that on alchohol and treating their cohorts out to expensive "business" dinners. Why couldn't they have just given it to the girl. No they had to raise it. And I'm sure they raised more than $5000 and pocketed the rest.


----------



## victorious (Feb 17, 2005)

AnnDriena_ said:
			
		

> Wait a minute, howling? Did I read that right? What in the world?...


 
Yep. He probably though that was speaking in tongues, but I surely wasn't edified by that. That other "prophet" was truly sounding brass!


----------



## GodsPromises (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes I have a major problem with him also, something about him was never right with me.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Feb 17, 2005)

AnnDriena_ said:
			
		

> Wait a minute, howling? Did I read that right? What in the world?
> 
> And yeah Jans' been workin' my nerves for a minute. They did an article in the paper about the people that give to TBN, sadly it's a lifeline for many. They profiled one lady that gave $70 a month from her $210 disability check. She is dying from AIDS and TBN is her lifeline. I think about their 30 mansions and Hundreds of millions of dollars and then I see a picture of this woman in her tiny little apartment dying of AIDS and then a TBN employee is quoted in the same article as saying that if Paul and Jan Crouch were'nt so rich she would be asking where God's hand is in their life and that their wealth shows his hand in their life. Well Hugh Heffner is rich tooerplexed . Jan was also on one show detailing some of the things that they were spending the money on and one girl needed an operation on her face and they "raised" $5,000 for her operation. Raised? The Crouches spend more than that on alchohol and treating their cohorts out to expensive "business" dinners. Why couldn't they have just given it to the girl. No they had to raise it. And I'm sure they raised more than $5000 and pocketed the rest.


That's awful out of $210/mo she sends $70 hoping for a miracle probably.  You can only imagine her situation since she is dying from AIDS and in her heart she wants to be free from her ailment and like AnnDriena said TBN is her lifeline.  I really cannot stand to watch Paul and Jan because their message seems to be so fake and rehearsed.  My spirit was telling me that it was something about those two that I could not place my finger on.  I do not watch every Christian show nor do I listen to everyone's message.  There are many false prophets in this world and they will try to find their way into our lives whether it be thru the physical church or thru christian television.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Feb 17, 2005)

See, I wanted to say something about those fake TBN prophets too, but there so many other post praising them same prophets, I didn't really want to say anything.

Im a shamed, but I didn't want to cause any drama. But, thanks for making this post girl, the Lord is surely going to bless you for your obedience.

-TrustTheWord


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thats not too much of a surprise. He always seemed kinda shady to me.*


----------



## Blossssom (Feb 17, 2005)

Big false prophet!  You see the light, girl!


----------



## sithembile (Feb 18, 2005)

I don't like Benny Hinn either. Even if those miracles and healings are for real, they may not be from God. Sometimes we forget that people can do things out of the flesh and not the spirit and God is not even being glorified. There are also counterfeit spirits. So you all are right, we need to eagerly desire the gift of discernment.


----------



## Blossssom (Feb 18, 2005)

sithembile said:
			
		

> I don't like Benny Hinn either. Even if those miracles and healings are for real, they may not be from God. Sometimes we forget that people can do things out of the flesh and not the spirit and God is not even being glorified. There are also counterfeit spirits. So you all are right, we need to eagerly desire the gift of discernment.



There is nothing about Benny Hinn that is real (including his hair), but his quest for the almighty DOLLAR!  That's REAL!


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 18, 2005)

The ministers at my church despise Benny Hinn.  They go as far as to say he is evil. It kills me when they have people go up to Benny Hinn to get healed and they fall to the ground... so fake.  You have watch out for all those TV ministries and churches.


----------



## AFashionSlave (Feb 18, 2005)

I saw a documentary about him a while back.  Here is the link:
http://www.tv.cbc.ca/witness/faitha/faithsyn.htm


----------



## A_Christian (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh my. I used to run for the remote too when his show would come on. I just felt like something was not right with all of the asking viewers for  money all of the time, even though I hate to judge people. 

It's so funny that I just saw this thread. Despite my feeling something was not right, I decided to give his show a chance today anyway. He was preaching to millions of people in India - I think. I really hope for their own sake that Benny Hinn and his co-workers are not just taking people's money and throwing their prayer requests away, but if they are the'll have to answer to God for it. At least he preaches about Jesus so even if there is corruption going on at least lots of people in other countries are accepting Jesus as their Lord and Savior through Hinn's ministries.


----------



## pebbles (Feb 18, 2005)

"Hinn has come under criticism for saying "anything that comes into his head" during his preaching. He has been known to claim that "God had intended babies to come from the sides of women's bodies, as the rib that created woman had come out of the side of Adam. But then, God changed his mind. And since God gave Adam dominion over the birds Adam could fly and was, in fact, a superman and the first man to reach the moon." - a quote from the article "Miracles."


Oh, my goodness, where did he get this???


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 18, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> "Hinn has come under criticism for saying "anything that comes into his head" during his preaching. He has been known to claim that "God had intended babies to come from the sides of women's bodies, as the rib that created woman had come out of the side of Adam. But then, God changed his mind. And since God gave Adam dominion over the birds Adam could fly and was, in fact, a superman and the first man to reach the moon." - a quote from the article "Miracles."
> 
> 
> Oh, my goodness, where did he get this???


 
that's crazy. why would he want to tell millions of people all these false things?


----------



## CatSuga (Feb 18, 2005)

Juanita Bynum........false prophet.
http://www.juanitabynum.com/emergency_prayer_kit.htm


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 18, 2005)

A_Christian said:
			
		

> At least he preaches about Jesus so even if there is corruption going on at least lots of people in other countries are accepting Jesus as their Lord and Savior through Hinn's ministries.


 
I agree.  THAT is the bottom line.


----------



## Sweet C (Feb 18, 2005)

Hmmm...I am kinda on the fence with this one.  I have never personally been to one of his crusades or have heard of these "prophecies" that have been reported that he said, so that isn't something I can speak on.  But I have watched him on TV and what I have seen has been sound doctrine.  He has never claimed to be a prophet of any kind and most of what they show on tv is worship, miracles, and a little preaching.  I saw the people over in India and how he was taking criticism for spreading the gospel there, and how it lead more people to Christ.  This I can't refute, b/c he is preaching the gospel.

But, at the same time, when you are a Christian, especially someone in authority, your words and deeds should reflect the life of Christ.  So if he is doing something illegal or corrupt, it will truly come to light and he will have to answer to God for that one.  

I have seen messages on other boards denouncing Benny Hinn, b/c some relative of theirs watched him faithfully, believed they would be healed, went to his service, didn't got healed, and was crushed.  I guess my thought there would be if u believe in God, why are u waiting for man.  Were u looking for Benny Hinn to heal you or for God?  Everytime I have seen him, after the "miracle" was performed he praised God, not himself. So if I ever get a chance to go, I will and see for myself.


----------



## GoingBack (Feb 18, 2005)

CatSuga said:
			
		

> Juanita Bynum........false prophet.
> http://www.juanitabynum.com/emergency_prayer_kit.htm


 
Why do you say this?


----------



## AnnDriena_ (Feb 18, 2005)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I am kinda on the fence with this one. I have never personally been to one of his crusades or have heard of these "prophecies" that have been reported that he said, so that isn't something I can speak on. But I have watched him on TV and what I have seen has been sound doctrine. He has never claimed to be a prophet of any kind and most of what they show on tv is worship, miracles, and a little preaching. I saw the people over in India and how he was taking criticism for spreading the gospel there, and how it lead more people to Christ. This I can't refute, b/c he is preaching the gospel.
> 
> But, at the same time, when you are a Christian, especially someone in authority, your words and deeds should reflect the life of Christ. So if he is doing something illegal or corrupt, it will truly come to light and he will have to answer to God for that one.
> 
> I have seen messages on other boards denouncing Benny Hinn, b/c some relative of theirs watched him faithfully, believed they would be healed, went to his service, didn't got healed, and was crushed. I guess my thought there would be if u believe in God, why are u waiting for man. Were u looking for Benny Hinn to heal you or for God? Everytime I have seen him, after the "miracle" was performed he praised God, not himself. So if I ever get a chance to go, I will and see for myself.


 

I understand. I'll try and search for some video tape from TBN when he stood on television and with his own mouth proclaimed that God would destroy all homosexuals by fire in the coming year, but I think TBN has that good and buried. You're right Benny Hinn has never claimed to be a prophet but the bible says that when a man says he has a proclaimation from God and it doesn't come true then he is to be stoned because he is a false prophet and he is not of God. That's why I labeled the topic False Prophet. He says he has all these messages from God and then he has said things that are not scripturally sound and that do not come true when he says God told him they would.

I don't think people should go to ministers looking for healings and then be upset. Jesus died so we could go straight to him and not have to go through other men. I still don't get why some people still want to put things and other people between them and God. I know if I did that it would be because I wasn't walking in the way God wanted me to walk and I would be afraid God wouldn't give me favor so if some preacher claimed he was so in touch with the Lord I'd want him to sort of curry some kind of favor or think that some material object held a little power that would help get me in better with the Lord. Thats where I personally think some of these people are coming from


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 18, 2005)

A_Christian said:
			
		

> Oh my. I used to run for the remote too when his show would come on. I just felt like something was not right with all of the asking viewers for money all of the time, even though I hate to judge people.
> 
> It's so funny that I just saw this thread. Despite my feeling something was not right, I decided to give his show a chance today anyway. He was preaching to millions of people in India - I think. I really hope for their own sake that Benny Hinn and his co-workers are not just taking people's money and throwing their prayer requests away, but if they are the'll have to answer to God for it. At least he preaches about Jesus so even if there is corruption going on at least lots of people in other countries are accepting Jesus as their Lord and Savior through Hinn's ministries.


 
Anyone can get on tv and so-call "preach" or teach about Jesus and it shows all these people accepting Jesus.  It might look nice on tv like he's doing a good work for God but it's deceiving. All those people are depending on Benny Hinn.  One time, Benny Hinn said he himself was God. It's like they are worshipping him more than the Lord.  That's why what he's doing is wrong.


----------



## AnnDriena_ (Feb 18, 2005)

What broke my heart was when I heard the story about an african man who packed his dead little baby in an ice cooler and walked for two days to get to a Benny Hinn service because Benny Hinn promised the africans that Jesus would APPEAR on stage with him (now I know the difference between saying the PRESENCE of Jesus would be there and saying He would APPEAR) and the african man wanted Jesus to raise his baby from the dead. 



And why are they ALWAYS asking for money?  That annoys me. You have an $8 million mansion if you need money so very badly sell that darn house and get a smaller one. If you work hard I think you should have nice things but if you are continuously absolutely begging for money like they do on TBN somethings wrong.erplexed


----------



## CatSuga (Feb 18, 2005)

kitty18 said:
			
		

> Why do you say this?



Come on now. A $500 prayer kit! That has scam written all over it.


----------



## Sweet C (Feb 18, 2005)

Anndriena, when u find that tape, post it quick cause I wanna hear it. When u are a preacher, u have to be extremely careful about what u say, b/c people can always miscontrue it. I too have a serious problem with people asking for money. Now I understand that to preach the gospel it takes money, and you have to operate on faith. I don't mind that u even ask for it in TV ministry, b/c it costs serious money for something to be broadcast for 30mins w/o commercial interruption. What I do have a problem with is the begging. Like for example, you go to church, bring your offering, and they have a collection. Then someone gets up and say "we kinda short this week, could u give a little more." I was kinda heated when I went to Mega Fest b/c during every session, they collected offering (sometimes more than once). I think that is very excessive being that u had to pay to go to the conference in the first place and if u were from out of town, then add lodgings, food, transportation, etc. I was talking to DH about this, and we both were saying that the reason why we as believers esp in this country aren't walking fully in what God has ordained, b/c we lack faith in certain areas. I understand if u have to take an extra offering for a guest minister, or a serious need for someone in the congregation, but other than that, its being excessive.


----------



## Sweet C (Feb 18, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Anyone can get on tv and so-call "preach" or teach about Jesus and it shows all these people accepting Jesus. It might look nice on tv like he's doing a good work for God but it's deceiving. All those people are depending on Benny Hinn. One time, Benny Hinn said he himself was God. It's like they are worshipping him more than the Lord. That's why what he's doing is wrong.


 
U have a good point there.  If u got the money, u can definitely get u a spot (esp on BET at night) on TV and preach the gospel.  I have a problem with people worshipping him as do when I see people in the church worshipping the pastor, psalmist, etc.  As for the God comment, Ima play devil's advocate here.  In the Bible it mentions in John 10:33-35 "The Jews answered Him, saying, "For a good work we do not stone You, but for blasphemy, and because You, being a Man, make Yourself God." 34 Jesus answered them, "Is it not written in your law, 'I said, "You are gods" '? *35* If He called them gods, to whom the word of God came (and the Scripture cannot be broken),

Even Sarah called Abraham Lord, and in the scripture Jesus was referring to Psalms 82, so I think this could be an example of a minsunderstanding of words.


----------



## AnnDriena_ (Feb 18, 2005)

CatSuga said:
			
		

> Come on now. A $500 prayer kit! That has scam written all over it.


 
My cousin bought TD Jakes book with a check and the next month they received a computer generated check with their bank account numbers asking for a donation and the check had preset amounts that they could check off for $100, $300 or $500 dollars or write in an amount. It was all ready to go with their bank routing numbers on it. 

I would've been heated because I don't want someone reprinting my bank information without my permission. And I have yet to receive something in the mail from any ministry asking me if I need something or just wanting to pray for me because I need it. It's always give, give, give. 

Although at my church they will always have a time of prayer and sometimes after the service they just have the praise and worship band stay there or the preachers will stay after the ceremony because the preacher feels the need for extra prayer, so that's nice. But I would be shocked to the point of cardiac arrest if someone just sent me a prayer request that didn't include a request for money.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Feb 18, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> "Hinn has come under criticism for saying "anything that comes into his head" during his preaching. He has been known to claim that "God had intended babies to come from the sides of women's bodies, as the rib that created woman had come out of the side of Adam. But then, God changed his mind. And since God gave Adam dominion over the birds Adam could fly and was, in fact, a superman and the first man to reach the moon." - a quote from the article "Miracles."
> 
> 
> Oh, my goodness, where did he get this???




*Now thats just ridiculous! I cant believe this guy is still on tv,but i guess those who dont know the real truth will fall for his crap & will continue to support him.*


----------



## victorious (Feb 18, 2005)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> ...But, at the same time, when you are a Christian, especially someone in authority, your words and deeds should reflect the life of Christ. So if he is doing something illegal or corrupt, it will truly come to light and he will have to answer to God for that one...


 

*Amen!!!*



Matthew 7 warns us of false prophets in sheep's clothing but also says we will know them by their fruits. They might be publicly exposed soon, but surely judged in the end:Not everyone who says to Me, 'Lord, Lord,' shall enter the kingdom of heaven, but he who does the will of My Father in heaven. Many will say to Me in that day, 'Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in Your name, cast out demons in Your name, and done many wonders in Your name?' And then I will declare to them, 'I never knew you; depart from Me, you who practice lawlessness!' (Matthew 7:21-23 NKJV) 
​In the meantime, we really have to pray and maintain a personal relationship with God so we won't be deluded by people (and not only the ones on tv). Although some are blatantly obvious, others are very cunning.  

Being a sheep isn't easy...baaah-ah-ah-ah!


----------



## pebbles (Feb 19, 2005)

A_Christian said:
			
		

> At least he preaches about Jesus so even if there is corruption going on at least lots of people in other countries are accepting Jesus as their Lord and Savior through Hinn's ministries.



You know what? I don't believe that to be the case. It would appear that many people come to see Benny Hinn to witness a healing or experience healing, not neccessarily to be won to Christ. If anything, when people who thought they were healed find out that they are not and were just caught up in the excitement, this causes those people to turn away from the church and brings mass criticism on us. It causes people to think that divine healing is a hoax, yet I'm a witness that divine healing is still in operation today. Even worse, if you read some of things he says, it makes me wonder who he's really talking to during his prayer time. It can't be the God I serve. 

People who say whatever they want like this under the guise of spreading the gospel, are actually responsible for so many false things about Christianity and God to gain a foothold in too many believers. The next thing you know, the devil was Jesus's twin, Jesus had a heavenly brother named Thomas, one of His sisters is a goddess, and God has a wife and the angels are their offspring... Come on, now, stop the madness.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 19, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> You know what? I don't believe that to be the case. It would appear that many people come to see Benny Hinn to witness a healing or experience healing, not neccessarily to be won to Christ. If anything, when people who thought they were healed find out that they are not and were just caught up in the excitement, this causes those people to turn away from the church and brings mass criticism on us. It causes people to think that divine healing is a hoax, yet I'm a witness that divine healing is still in operation today. Even worse, if you read some of things he says, it makes me wonder who he's really talking to during his prayer time. It can't be the God I serve.
> 
> People who say whatever they want like this under the guise of spreading the gospel, are actually responsible for so many false things about Christianity and God to gain a foothold in too many believers. The next thing you know, the devil was Jesus's twin, Jesus had a heavenly brother named Thomas, one of His sisters is a goddess, and God has a wife and the angels are their offspring... Come on, now, stop the madness.


 
*ITA! *


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Sep 15, 2006)

I know this thread is old but I have to say what is on my heart.

Please be careful in the way that you speak about people who are ministers of God. I Chronicles 16:22 "Saying, Touch not mine anointed, and do my prophets no harm."

In the last days, it is true that there will be many false prophets but do not assume that just because someone is slandered that they are a false prophet.  Remember that Jesus was called a false prophet during his time...many of the great men and women of God Smith Wigglesworth,  Kathryn Kuhlman, and countless others have endured the same. Persecution and criticisum is part and parcel of being called by God but we have to be careful as believers to not get caught up in that spirit.

When it comes to the finances of ministers, you have NO IDEA what they are sowing into their own ministry...and what their HEARTS are about giving.  In most instances, you dont have enough information to make a definitive judgement call so be careful what you say because God holds us accountable for every word.

I am not making a judgement call on Benny Hinn...He may have said somethings that didnt come to pass, etc. Its not my place to judge him, God will do that.  However, He has done many mighty works in the name of God and many people have been legitimately healed and saved through his ministry.  I have personally attended a couple of his conferences and the power and presence of God was real.  If he gets to heaven and God says, "You have done many mighty acts in my name but I know you know you not." That is btw him and God.

We are to be diligent and watchful over what we recieve and who we recieve it from....but there is a line between protecting our Spirits...and putting ourselves in danger of speaking brashly of God's people...so take heed...and please be slow to speak.  As my sisters in Christ, I dont want any of us to suffer the consequences of placing our lips negatively on God's annointed.  This goes not only for Benny Hinn, but applies from other internationally recognized ministers to our local pastors and ministers.  Just be careful what you say.

Love yall!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2006)

brownsugarflyygirl said:
			
		

> I know this thread is old but I have to say what is on my heart.
> 
> Please be careful in the way that you speak about people who are ministers of God. I Chronicles 16:22 "Saying, Touch not mine anointed, and do my prophets no harm."
> 
> ...


 
I agree with this completely.  For even King Saul who summoned a witch for counsel, was still considered God's annointed.  

I 'm not taking up for Hinn, for I DO have my 'thoughts' and issues about things I've heard and read.  

But I also know something else.  I am a walking living breathing testimony of God's healing power as are many of my family members.  I have a nephew alive and well, whom doctors wanted to abort because of a growth in my sister's uterus.  Nevertheless, God intervened through the power of prayer.  And my sister was a sceptic and my biggest opposer.  Through my faith and prayer the growth disappeared and my nephew was not aborted and he (not knowing the prayers) has always had a special bond with me.   

My point is that, when things like this occur, we have to see all that's going on as we speak about it, for it gives the enemy a foothold into the faith and lives of others to doubt ALL there is about God.  It gives the enemy a foothold to justify their reasons for not believing in the purity of Jesus.  AND many, many professed Christians become lax in their faith, by their own choice.   

What's worse is that the 'world' of accusers against our faith comes into the realm and it tears down our profession of faith even more.  For we begin to talk just like them and our words have been given too much power because of the heritage we have in Jesus by His shed blood. 

Do I like what I see?  No! I know a lot of mess that I wish to God that I did not know.  Let's talk up the good ones for a change.  I know it hurts about what we see and hear with others.   But can anything good come out of Nazareth?  Of course.   

Where are the Joshua's and the Caleb's (for Caleb had a different spirit).  Where are the Pauls' and Timothy's, what about Barnabus, the Father to the new converts.  There's more than enough trash being talked about...expose the enemy YES...subject wise, not person.   But let's also build up the good ones, for God wants to visit this place and do a mighty, mighty work. 

What we don't want is the wrong 'fire' coming up in our camp and running down all of us for you know this is one sure topic that brings in the enemy to run us down with their own misconceptions.   To be informed of this, yes...I do understand.  But to allow the 'world' to come in and we end up agreeing with them in this topic...NO.

Show me a good preacher...I'll start..."My Pastors"


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> You know what? I don't believe that to be the case. It would appear that many people come to see Benny Hinn to witness a healing or experience healing, not neccessarily to be won to Christ. If anything, when people who thought they were healed find out that they are not and were just caught up in the excitement, this causes those people to turn away from the church and brings mass criticism on us. It causes people to think that divine healing is a hoax, *yet I'm a witness that divine healing is still in operation today.* Even worse, if you read some of things he says, it makes me wonder who he's really talking to during his prayer time. It can't be the God I serve.
> 
> People who say whatever they want like this under the guise of spreading the gospel, are actually responsible for so many false things about Christianity and God to gain a foothold in too many believers. The *next thing you know, the devil was Jesus's twin, Jesus had a heavenly brother named Thomas, one of His sisters is a goddess, and God has a wife and the angels are their offspring... Come on, now, stop the madness.[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## firecracker (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow this is a really old thread.  How about believing in God and not man.  The lady that thought she would receive a miracle by sending money .  I could've sworn God works miracle daily free of charge.


----------



## BerrySweet (Sep 16, 2006)

firecracker said:
			
		

> Wow this is a really old thread.  How about believing in God and not man.  The lady that thought she would receive a miracle by sending money .  I could've sworn God works miracle daily free of charge.


That's the God I know!


----------



## punchinella (Sep 19, 2006)

brownsugarflyygirl said:
			
		

> I know this thread is old but I have to say what is on my heart.
> 
> Please be careful in the way that you speak about people who are ministers of God. I Chronicles 16:22 "Saying, Touch not mine anointed, and do my prophets no harm."
> 
> ...


 


Wow I did not realize how old this thread was, but your response is timeless. Very well said.


----------

